# Opinions re: Harvest Century?



## mdehner (Sep 1, 2002)

Any thoughts on, or experiences with the Harvest Century out of Champoeg Park on Oct. 8?

http://www.sampros.com/century

Thanks!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I did it last year..*



mdehner said:


> Any thoughts on, or experiences with the Harvest Century out of Champoeg Park on Oct. 8?
> 
> http://www.sampros.com/century
> 
> Thanks!


ended up doing the 112 mile ride. the course is okay..not the best roads in/around McMinnville due to the higher ******* factor and 50mph speed. was a little sketched out there, so if I were to do it again, I'd shoot for the 80 mile loop which skips that portion. its well enough organized, open start time, friendly people. they give you pretty good directions and there's plenty of rest stops for food/water/etc. if the weather is nice, I'd recommend it...


----------

